# Black Sash



## SRyuFighter (Apr 27, 2003)

What happened? WHere did it go? Did they drop the series or just change the time it comes on?


----------



## pesilat (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *What happened? WHere did it go? Did they drop the series or just change the time it comes on? *



Wondering the same. I did a search at tvguide.com and came up with nothing. I hope they didn't cancel it completely. I think it was still going through growing pains, but I think it had potential to be a really good show.

Mike


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 27, 2003)

Maybe it's on hiatus?  

Even though the storylines are somewhat campy and predicatable at times, I still like to watch the cool fight scenes. Hope they get it back on the air soon.


----------



## dsp921 (Apr 28, 2003)

The WB web site says that the show will be back on, but
a date hasn't been scheduled.  There's a place for comments
about the show, maybe they're just trying to find out if the
show is popular enough to keep on.
Look here:  Black Sash


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Apr 28, 2003)

BS ws only scheduled for a test run of six episodes. As a serious martial arts show, it leaves a lot to be desired but the teens enjoy it which is the reason it's a hit in it's time slot. They'll probably rerun the first four episodes before showing the last two.


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 28, 2003)

Only 6 episodes?  I suppose that might make sense if they don't know how well it'll do.  

I also set my VCR for Black Sash last night and was disappointed that it wasn't on (either that or I set it for the wrong time).  But now I feel better knowing that I didn't miss it since it wasn't on at all.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## SRyuFighter (Apr 28, 2003)

I thought I had the wrong channel so I flipped through everyone for like an hour trying to find it! Hehehe.


----------

